# Bontrager Rhythm Comp TLR Disc Laufradsatz 15mm / 135mm



## Bonanza-Rider (6. September 2010)

Neuer, ungefahrener Bontrager Rhythm Comp TLR Disc Laufradsatz 15mm / 135mm aus TREK Remedy 8 2010:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bontrager-Rhythm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f02e0a7f0


----------

